# Gewerbe angemeldet doch bei Anfrage Absage



## haggihartmann (23. März 2004)

Habe ein Gewerbe angemedet als Tätigkeit Verkauf über online Auktionen ebenso als Art des angemeldeten Betriebes Handel.
Da ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel um die Ohren hatte konnte ich mich erst jetzt um Anfragen bei Herstellern und Großhändlern kümmern.
Der Schlag kam als gleich die erste Anfrage eine Absage war, mit der Begründung aus meiner Gewerbeanmeldung ist nicht ersichtlich das ich Händler bin, wenn ich nur Absagen bekomme werde ich auch nie einer.
Was kann ich machen auser weiterhin Anfragen abschicken ?


----------



## Flashy (24. März 2004)

Ich kapier deine Frage nicht ganz... Aber mal zwischen den Zeilen gelesen.

1. Im Verkauf kommt es locker mal vor dass Du 100 kontaktierst und daraus nur 3 potentielle Kunden ziehst. Die dann ev in einiger Zeit mal kaufen. Eine 1. Absage solltest Du daher nicht mit einer Faust vergleichen sondern eher  mit dem alltäglichen Leben eines Händlers. Im besten Falle spornt es dich an mehr zu Leisten um den 1. Erfolg zu erzielen.

2. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Missgunst gegenüber dahgergelaufenen Möchtegern Internetvekäufer gross. Dies soll keine Beleidigung sein, sonder ein Anreiz mögliche Lieferanten von deinem Können und Know-How zu überzeugen. In welchen Punkten bist Du besser als andere? Welche Vorteile gewinnt der Lieferant durch Dich? Was bietest Du was andere nicht können? Du musst zuerst das Vertrauen möglicher Partner gewinnen um mit Ihnen zusammen arbeiten zu können. Besonders dann, wenn bald einmal jeder 2. Deutsche (so scheint es mir manchmal) probiert über Ebay das grosse Geld zu erzielen....

3. Vielleicht bringts Dir was, vielleicht auch nicht. Entweder habe ich nun Deine Frage beantwortet oder nur ein bischen ins Leere gequaselt...  

Ahja..  Interesse mehr zu verkaufen hat jedermann. Am besten ohne Risiko zum bestmöglichen Preis  ohne Spesen und Lagerkosten...


----------



## Andreas73 (22. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe auch ein Nebengewerbe angemeldet und Anfangs sehr viele Großhändler angeschrieben. Viele haben relativ schnell ein Kundenkonto für mich ohne jede Nachfrage eingerichtet, einige stellten erst mal Fragen über zu erwartende Umsätze, Mitarbeiterzahlen, ... Es waren auch einige dabei die für die Erstbestellung mehrere Tausend Euro Mindestbestellwert verlangen wollten und vorschreiben wollten das mindestens ... verschiedene Artikel bei der ersten Bestellung geordert werden müssen. Selbstverständlich habe ich auch von einigen Händlern Absagen bekommen. Ob ein Großhändler Interesse an einer Geschäftsbeziehung mit Dir hat hängt sehr davon ab welchen ersten Eindruck er von Dir hat. Sicherlich ist kein Großhändler daran interessiert Kundenkontos für Händler einzurichten die alle paar Monate mal für ein wenig Kleingeld irgendwas bestellen. Es hängt aber sicherlich auch von der Branche ab wie leicht oder schwer es als neuer Händler wird Kontakte zu den Großhändlern aufzubauen. Einige Großhändler akzeptieren nur größere Händler als Kunden oder welche die bereits einen Handelsregistereintrag haben. Oftmals haben Lieferanten auch Vorurteile gegenüber Kleingewerbetreibenden die das Gewerbe erst vor kurzem angemeldet haben. Besonders bei Nebenerwerbstätigen wissen die Großhändler nicht wie ernst es jemand wirklich meint. Während meiner Gewerbetätigkeit kam es auch vor das mir Großhändler mein Kundenkonto gesperrt haben und dies damit begründeten das meine letzte Bestellung mehr als ... Wochen her ist oder das ich mich schon seit ... Tagen nicht mehr in mein Kundenkonto eingeloggt habe. In einigen Fällen wurde dann noch erwähnt wenn ich doch noch gewerblich aktiv bin könne ich gerne nochmals einen Gewerbeschein oder einen Handelsregisterauszug vorlegen und mich erneut als Kunde registrieren.


----------



## vfl_freak (22. März 2011)

Moin,

tja, ob das nach 7 (in Worten: sieben) Jahren noch interessant für ihn ist  
;-)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## smileyml (22. März 2011)

Das interessiert Andreas nicht, denn hier versuchte er zum zweiten Mal seinen Link in einem Uralt-Thread zu verbreiten. Und beim dritten Mal geht er dann komplett!


----------

